

What Was Your First Coding Language? - RawData
http://www.flatplanetmedia.com/what-was-your-first-coding-language.html

======
lholden
QBasic on MS-DOS some time during the 80s followed by C in 92-93 right after
downloading the SLS Linux distribution off a BBS. :)

------
ibudiallo
Started with C, then javascript, then php. Now Im learning python but always
go back to php.

~~~
RawData
Yeah I always go back to php too...I think there are more of us than people
care to admit! ;-)

------
touristtam
Basic on a Matra-Hachette 'Alice' and on a Thomson T07/70

------
billconan
My first language was Logo, then QBasic, then turbo C

~~~
RawData
I'm not familiar with Logo...

~~~
PLenz
It's similar to LISP - but without the parens

------
RawData
Basic...on the Commodore 64.

------
PLenz
Qbasic on MS-DOS 5

